# Metro



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any word on the Open or Derby?
Jon


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

We are excited to hear how the Derby went....


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I think the open stopped at #82 which will leave 14 dogs to run in the morning. Wide open first series all hen pheasants.


----------



## TX WINGSHOOTER (Sep 27, 2005)

Callback to the 4th in the Derby; finish saturday morn

#4 Trooper
#5 Patti
#6 Aries
#9 Boogie
#10 Katie
#12 Hermes
#16 Boo
#19 Katie
#21 Arrow
#24 Mackie
#27 Bruno
#28 Diva
#30 Creed
#32 Dealer
#33 Sam


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

TX WINGSHOOTER said:


> finish saturday morn


that could make for an interesting 50 dog Qualifying with a noon start on Saturday...


----------



## TX WINGSHOOTER (Sep 27, 2005)

Derby Results:

1st - Dealer/Milligan
2nd - Trooper/Casto
3rd - Katie/Edwards
4th - Arrow/Edwards

RJ - Mackie/Mcknight
JAMS - Boogie/Wendall - Hermes/Avant - Boo/Milligan - Katie/Widner - Diva/Honza - Sam/ Emmon


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats to Mark Edwards, good dogs and a really good dude!


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

Way to go Milliigan....You GO


----------



## Jay Patton (Feb 12, 2008)

Any word on the Q?


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Tim Milligan and Bobby Farmer on Dealer's win.


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

Way to go Milligan, Farmer and Dealer on the 1st in the Derby!
And another round of congratulations to Bobby, Mark, and Arrow on the Derby 4th!


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Just heard that 16 or maybe 18 dogs were called back for the 3rd
series in the Qual. I only know the name of one dog called back
and he is being handled by Mark Edwards. Think his number is 2, 
"Luke" owned by Jan and Jim Burnett.


----------



## jrock (Dec 30, 2007)

Any other word on the Q call backs or on the Open?


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations Bobby, Tim, and Dealer. I heard he was the "real" Deal!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Tim and Bobby on Dealers win!! 

Troy


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

How about some AA news?

Thanks


----------



## Chad G (Oct 17, 2008)

Congratulations to Dave Rorem and Lilly on a 2nd in the Open. That finishes Lilly`s FC. Now Ed has to go to work on her AFC.


----------



## dexdoolittle (Apr 26, 2008)

Heard Bill Eckett won with Hook, qualified him for next years National. Congrats Loren and Mike.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Open

1st- Hook and Eckett
2nd- Lilly and Rorem,,, ***New FC*** Whooo Hooo!!!!
3rd- Homer and Rorem
4th-Scapper and Rorem
RJ- Boone and Widner

6 Jams but I don't have them in front of me....

Now I can actually say not only did I raise a FC, but I did the basics on one! Plus got her MH.....

Angie


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

dexdoolittle said:


> Heard Bill Eckett won with Hook, *qualified him for next years National.* Congrats Loren and Mike.


How is that possible? 

kg


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go FC Lily, Dianne , Ed, & Dave!! Congrats to Mike, Loren, Hook & Bill on another win and to others!


----------



## Rude Dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Way to go Ed on Lilly's FC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!

Julie and Mayo


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

K G said:


> How is that possible?
> 
> kg


because Loren M is judging so Hook can not run this year so he is Qual. for next year


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Northrup Larson said:


> because Loren M is judging so Hook can not run this year so he is Qual. for next year


Keith,,,, you shoulda known that.....

Congrats to Hook!

Angie


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Ed on Lily's FC!!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Northrup Larson said:


> because Loren M is judging so Hook can not run this year so he is Qual. for next year


Thanks Northrup. That's a recent rule change that means more to Angie than it does to me.....;-)

Next time I'll memorize the National Open judges names regards,

kg


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

The neat thing is all the judges have a dog Qualified dog for this year! 

Katie


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I would like to send a GREAT BIG CONGRATULATIONS to my friends from Texas, Ed & Dianne Fletcher on their new FC, YDK Dixie's Li'L Bit of Boss.

I could not be happier for the both of you!!!!!! She is a special animal Ed and as someone very close to you has said before "enjoy the ride"

I am so HAPPY for you!!!!!!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

I just want to know if Shayne burned up his rita machine...


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations to our good friends Jim and Jan Burnett and Mark Edwards 
for the 3rd place with "Luke" in the qual. Great going guys.

R & K


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone have the Qual and Am results?


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Keith,,,, you shoulda known that.....
> 
> 
> Angie


Bingo!!!

john


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I apologize for not knowing Loren Morehouse was taking Jane Paul's place as a judge at this National. That fact is more important to folks that have qualified to run it as I stated earlier. Had I known that, Angie and John could have reserved their giddiness for a more important topic.....

John, this "rule" will affect _few_ people that you and I know, ourselves especially.

I'll just leave it at that, since this is supposed to be a thread about the Metro trial.

kg


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Another Metro trial is in the books and there is far less rita mix, triple sec, and tequila in the world today than there was just a few short days ago. 

Thanks to everyone that helped and/or participated. We hope everyone who attended had a great time.

I've posted the full results here https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/viewentries.aspx?eid=2876

SM


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations to Victor Garcia winning back to back AMs and to Shayne for finishing the OH AM with somebody elses dog


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Congratulations to Victor Garcia winning back to back AMs and to Shayne for finishing the OH AM with somebody elses dog


Dito as well as Bill Burks getting third! Way to go guys!

Aaron


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Twolabsplus said:


> Congratulations to our good friends Jim and Jan Burnett and Mark Edwards
> for the 3rd place with "Luke" in the qual. Great going guys.
> 
> R & K


Congrats to Mark and the Burnett's on Luke's place!


Troy


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

TMURRAY said:


> Congrats to Mark and the Burnett's on Luke's place!
> 
> 
> Troy


 
Here, Here,,,, Gotta love Mark and Becky. The Burnetts are two of the nicest people that do so much for our sport!!

Go gettum Luke!!!

Angie


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Shayne, I miss ya'lls trial!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> Dito as well as Bill Burks getting third! Way to go guys!
> 
> Aaron


Absolutly, Big congrats Bill, She.'s qual'd out now buddy :razz: You cant stop destiny. Now take her hunting she is a chessie remember.


----------



## Bill Burks (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks Paul and Aaron. Shooting some ducks sounds like a good idea. See you both next Spring. 

Paul, stay out of Brody's Hallioween candy!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Bill Burks said:


> Thanks Paul and Aaron. Shooting some ducks sounds like a good idea. See you both next Spring.
> 
> Paul, stay out of Brody's Hallioween candy!


Too late


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> ... and to Shayne for finishing the OH AM with somebody elses dog


Finishing with Josh meant a lot to me, as it did Aaron and Killer. I remember when that litter was born and i remember when Josh went home for the first time. For those that do not know, Josh was Aaron's father's hunting dog. Not a special pedigree, but a special dog for sure. Aaron did some early work with Josh and his dad proceeded to undo much of it over the course of many good hunts! Those two (Dwayne and Josh) were a total hoot to watch in the hunting blind. It was a battle of wits and will the entire hunt, a battle Josh always won. I can't help but smile thinking back to those days. 

Sadly, Aaron's father passed away and Josh went to live with Aaron and Killer. Aaron went back to training him and the last few years he's ran trials off and on. Killer ran some Quals and Aaron placed him in an Amateur.

Can't say enough good about the work Aaron has done and how much it means to me to be a part of something special to honor his dad.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> Dito as well as Bill Burks getting third! Way to go guys!
> 
> Aaron


Bill, sorry you missed the ribbon ceremony but i know you had a helluva drive ahead of you. You should get your ribbon and trophy in the mail soon.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mark Sehon said:


> Shayne, I miss ya'lls trial!!!


This was a good un fo sho! The saturday night party turned into a late late night bon fire in the fire pit.

Thursday night - Mexican Food
Friday night - Italian Food (mixed in with some yummy bday cake)
Saturday night - BBQ and Ritas
Sunday night - Mexican Food
Monday morning - elastic waistbands

Angie........ my tummy still ain't right, you doin ok???????? lol

SM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> This was a good un fo sho! The saturday night party turned into a late late night bon fire in the fire pit.
> 
> Thursday night - Mexican Food
> Friday night - Italian Food (mixed in with some yummy bday cake)
> ...


Sounds like some good eats! Start with the elastic waist band then you do not have to change on Monday.

Aaron


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats goes out to Bill and Sarita McKnight. Moonstones JimmieMack Come Back "Mackie" Won the Qual at 22 Months of Age.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Finishing with Josh meant a lot to me, as it did Aaron and Killer. I remember when that litter was born and i remember when Josh went home for the first time. For those that do not know, Josh was Aaron's father's hunting dog. Not a special pedigree, but a special dog for sure. Aaron did some early work with Josh and his dad proceeded to undo much of it over the course of many good hunts! Those two (Dwayne and Josh) were a total hoot to watch in the hunting blind. It was a battle of wits and will the entire hunt, a battle Josh always won. I can't help but smile thinking back to those days.
> 
> Sadly, Aaron's father passed away and Josh went to live with Aaron and Killer. Aaron went back to training him and the last few years he's ran trials off and on. Killer ran some Quals and Aaron placed him in an Amateur.
> 
> ...


You'd make a good politician Shayne.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> You'd make a good politician Shayne.


I talk way too much to be a politician.

SM


----------

